# HGVC - Myrtle Beach



## rebel

What does anyone know about the new HGVC in Myrtle Beach?  Any websites talking about it, pictures or floor plans?


----------



## bdj604

It was mentioned to me at a recent sales meeting but I tried to find an announcement online and could find no reference. I am curious why you ask--were you also told at a sales pitch or did you hear of it elsewhere? Wish it was true. The saleperson said HGVC was going to take advantage of the current cheap real estste market and buy existing properties rather that taking on the time and expense of expanding through ground up development. Wish it was true, but it was a timeshare salesperson who said it!!


----------



## linsj

This is news to me. Would be a good addition to HGVC. I exchanged points through RCI for the Sheraton there.


----------



## pianodinosaur

I have not heard about a new HGVC resort in Myrtle Beach.  I do know that Hilton has numerous hotel facilities at that location that may be redeemed via HHonors. This is an option we have been considering.


----------



## Talent312

*There May Be Somthing to This...*

On April 4th, on their jobs-website, HGVC listed about a dozen job openings in Myrtle Beach.
See: http://jobs.hiltongrandvacations.com/Myrtle-Beach-SC/jobs.aspx

Perhaps they're converting the Royale Palms condominium which is a Hilton-property next to the Hilton Hotel into a HGVC-managed property. See: http://www1.hilton.com/en_US/hi/hotel/MYRRPHH-Royale-Palms-Condominiums-South-Carolina/index.do

_HGVC Jobs available in Myrtle Beach:_
-----------------------------------------
Manager of Business Management - Myrtle Beach
Marketing Reservations Coordinator - Myrtle Beach
Financial Operations Analyst - Myrtle Beach
Sales Manager - Myrtle Beach
Marketing Representitive OPC - Myrtle Beach
Quality Assurance Coordinator - Myrtle Beach
Sales Gallery Host - Myrtle Beach
Admin Assistant Sales & Marketing
Sales Executive Vacation Counselor - Myrtle Beach
Marketing Manager - OPC - Myrtle Beach
Senior Sales Manager - Myrtle Beach
----------------------------------------------


----------



## yumdrey

That is a great news.
I would not buy a Marriott Myrtle Beach 
Thanks Talent for the link.
Resort looks very nice!


----------



## rebel

I am asking because we were in Vegas a couple of months ago and they mentioned it but said they could not talk becasue it was not a done deal yet.  Today we got a sales call from HGVC Corp, and he mentioned it.  He also said he could not talk about it until after they officially announce it in a couple of months.  When we pushed him a little he did confirm that it is going to be HGVC owned. When I did a Google search I also found a bunch of job announcements. So it looks like it is going to happen.


----------



## pedro47

Will it be a brand new building ?


----------



## yumdrey

Talent posted link above.
It is a condo building and they convert it to HGVC resort.
There are bunch of pictures if you follow the link.

Look like they have a nice pool and it is a beach front building. Nice!


----------



## pianodinosaur

It would be very nice if HGVC were to convert the condominium complex into a new HGVC timeshare.  I would rather stay there than at the Doubletree or Hilton Hotel facilities. However, if that does not happen, HHonors still has some nice resorts in Myrtle Beach that may be redeemed.

There is also a Hilton Condominium complex in Australia. What are the odds Hilton might convert that condominium complex into a new HGVC timeshare?


----------



## bdj604

Now that you mention Australia, I recall that the sales person who told me about Myrtle Beach also mentioned Australia (as well as Italy and some other places) and made the point that Hilton is now looking to take over/convert existing properties rather than the greenfield build. Take it with a grain of salt, but it would sure be nice to have more locations to choose from for direct HGVC reservations.


----------



## Talent312

bdj604 said:


> Take it with a grain of salt, but it would sure be nice to have more locations to choose from for direct HGVC reservations.



Perhaps the silver-backs at HGVC are thinking how it would sure be nice to have more units to sell w/o picking them up piecemeal thru ROFR, or the trouble of building from scratch.


----------



## chriskre

I think this is very smart of HGVC. It shows out of the box thinking on their part.  They see a problem (all these empty condo buildings) and they've found a solution that works to theirs and hopefully to our advantage as well.  

If they continue to acquire new condo buildings in great places maybe they'll stop ROFR and we can pick up more points.


----------



## dougp26364

I love how timeshare salesmen always "mention" something they say they can't talk about. Rumors abound in the timeshare world with few coming to pass.

It would be nice if Hilton took an agressive position to at least add affiliated resorts. It would be even better if they sought out oportunities to buy existing management contracts and then put in sales staff to convert current owners into the HGVC family, much like what DRI is doing now. 

HGVC is a great system and we've always enjoyed the vacations we've taken with their system. We've used our points to offset the cost of a couple of cruises, we've stayed at our home resort and they were our initial introduction to Hawaii when we did an internal exchange to HHV. Having more options with more varied locations will only make their system better. Mytrle Beach would be a great addition IMHO but, just hearing a salesman talk doesn't impress me.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

chriskre said:


> I think this is very smart of HGVC. It shows out of the box thinking on their part.  They see a problem (all these empty condo buildings) and they've found a solution that works to theirs and hopefully to our advantage as well.
> 
> If they continue to acquire new condo buildings in great places maybe they'll stop ROFR and we can pick up more points.



Converting existing Hilton managed condos into HGVC resorts is smart, but picking up units via ROFR is smarter (since much cheaper). Both are good as ROFR keeps prices and value of our timeshares up, and new HGVC resorts give us more choices and eventally ability to buy more contracts via resale (if they survive ROFR). Hilton is thinking right: buy a $1 Million valued 3 bedroom condo for $350K (from existing developer), sell it in 52 intervals for $2 million, and then buy them back again via ROFR for $250K (over many years), then repeat.


----------



## rebel

This all sounds nice but i have one potential issue.  If HGVC buys an existing timeshare property will we have access to all the units.  I understand this happened when they first expanded and purchased the Grand Vacations timeshares on the Gulf of Mexico.  If the existing owner does not switch over to HGVC that unit will not be avaliable to us.


----------



## ricoba

If there is one topic that lights up this forum it's about HGVC rumors! 

If they would go through with this in Myrtle Beach, that is a great idea.  Plus they can do the same thing with lots of other Hilton condo type properties.


----------



## GregT

This is interesting -- does anyone know where else Hilton has condo's?   That would be terrific to have another destination on the east coast.

Thanks very much!

Greg


----------



## conarth

Last week I was quoted prices for the Mrytle Beach property from Corporate sales.   It's was in the 4-6 dollars a point range.   It's suppose to start sales this month(April) and allow all members to use points there for reservations in June according to what I was told.

But looks like it is happening.  If you want to buy direct from Hilton Corporate Sales, they will sell you points deeded to Mrytle Beach now.


----------



## dougp26364

conarth said:


> Last week I was quoted prices for the Mrytle Beach property from Corporate sales.   It's was in the 4-6 dollars a point range.   It's suppose to start sales this month(April) and allow all members to use points there for reservations in June according to what I was told.
> 
> But looks like it is happening.  If you want to buy direct from Hilton Corporate Sales, they will sell you points deeded to Mrytle Beach now.



If they're selling points for that property, then I feel a little more convinced that it will happen. Myrtle beach as a HGVC property is attractive. Right now, it would be the only points based reservation prospect we'll have for this destination.

I look forward to an official announcement from HGVC's corporate offices. If/when it comes, it could change our plans for utlizing our points in 2013.


----------



## dougp26364

ricoba said:


> If there is one topic that lights up this forum it's about HGVC rumors!
> 
> If they would go through with this in Myrtle Beach, that is a great idea.  Plus they can do the same thing with lots of other Hilton condo type properties.



It's just to bad that most of the time, it's only rumors with very little truth to what the salemen are saying. I was very excited when HGVC announced a location in Ireland, only to be dissapointed when it disappeared without a word.


----------



## jrc

conarth said:


> Last week I was quoted prices for the Mrytle Beach property from Corporate sales.   It's was in the 4-6 dollars a point range.   It's suppose to start sales this month(April) and allow all members to use points there for reservations in June according to what I was told.
> 
> But looks like it is happening.  If you want to buy direct from Hilton Corporate Sales, they will sell you points deeded to Mrytle Beach now.



Any sense of what the points values were at this location? The familiar platinum 4800 1br, 7000 2br?


----------



## dougp26364

jrc said:


> Any sense of what the points values were at this location? The familiar platinum 4800 1br, 7000 2br?



This is what concerns me. HGVC started breaking the mold when they started charging greater numbers of points for their new Hawiian resorts. Since this resort will have ocean views, my assumption is that the majority of units are going to require more points than the typical Silver, Gold or Platinum season weeks in Orlando or Vegas.


----------



## conarth

jrc said:


> Any sense of what the points values were at this location? The familiar platinum 4800 1br, 7000 2br?



I didn't ask.   Didn't cross my mind at the time.  I was just excited to have a HGVC within reasonable driving distance I forgot to ask.

The conversation ended once I heard the price per point.


----------



## PigsDad

dougp26364 said:


> This is what concerns me. HGVC started breaking the mold when they started charging greater numbers of points for their new Hawiian resorts. Since this resort will have ocean views, my assumption is that the majority of units are going to require more points than the typical Silver, Gold or Platinum season weeks in Orlando or Vegas.


But when they added the California properties (3 of them), they kept the same point structure -- and they have ocean views.

Kurt


----------



## night0wl

Wow - I'm so happy to hear this news!  Even though I'm not one to head to Myrtle Beach, its good to hear that HGVC is expansion mode.  The moves out in California and now Myrtle bode well for the value of our system.  Not like Marriott which seems to be casting off the Timeshare business altogether.

Did anyone else take the survey from HGVC a bit back?  They kept looking at expansion opportunities and seemed like the questions were "leading" towards expansion in the Caribbean next.  Woooo hooo!!!  Good job HGVC!


----------



## Sandy VDH

Personally not all that thrilled with MB as I also own Wyndham and they have 4 choices there.  Would prefer a Caribbean location instead.


----------



## GregT

Sandy Lovell said:


> Personally not all that thrilled with MB as I also own Wyndham and they have 4 choices there.  Would prefer a Caribbean location instead.



I also hope that Caribbean can added as an option down the road, but my brief internet seach only opened Caribe Hilton in Puerto Rico as a Hilton property with condo's/villas.   Perhaps that will be a Caribbean destination at some point, but TUG threads kind of downplayed that as a potential timeshare option.

We will see -- I'm still happy to see expansion!

Best,

Greg


----------



## dougp26364

PigsDad said:


> But when they added the California properties (3 of them), they kept the same point structure -- and they have ocean views.
> 
> Kurt



Good point. I had forgotten about those additions. HGVC has been so slow to add new properties they've been way back on my back burner for vacation planning.


----------



## GTLINZ

dougp26364 said:


> Good point. I had forgotten about those additions. HGVC has been so slow to add new properties they've been way back on my back burner for vacation planning.



I think that HGVC actually only added 1 property in SoCal (Marbrisa) - it is HGVC managed and sold, and appears to be a permanent member of HGVC.  I believe that the other 2 GPC properties (Palisades and Seapointe) are only affiliates, and managed by GPC (including inventory) similiar to other affiliates...


----------



## PigsDad

GTLINZ said:


> I think that HGVC actually only added 1 property in SoCal (Marbrisa) - it is HGVC managed and sold, and appears to be a permanent member of HGVC.  I believe that the other 2 GPC properties (Palisades and Seapointe) are only affiliates, and managed by GPC (including inventory) similiar to other affiliates...


Yes, they are affiliates, but the point is that they kept the original HGVC point structure for those newly-added properties and didn't go with the higher point structure that was used for the new Hawaii properties.  That gives us hope that the new MB property (if true) will use the original point structure as well.

Kurt


----------



## toontoy

One thing that I have thought about with the new higher points is that with NYC its an urban destination and a very expensive place to have a nice hotel room so the extra points needed make it sellable. I wouldn't buy at west 57th if a studio was 2400 points with a very high maint fee and purchase price. 

With Kings land the points seem a bit excessive but its more of a true resort and nicer than the other properties thus the premium is somewhat justified. 

The grand Wakikien (sorry Spelling) is very expensive, albeit nice it seems just newer than lagoon and doesnt really have any extra amenities if offers. At least at Kings Land there is a super pool and more resort exclusive items. I think that was just a thing because they figured Kings Land got extra points. 

I hope that the Myrtle Beach location has the same point structure as the rest of the clubs, I would say that South Beach is on the beach and the california properties all are at the regular level and are in great locations. I would hope its the same.  My one asumtion when we purchased was that the point levels would be the same, since HGVC seems more of a blended system than true points. 

Just some of my observations, I would be happy for a new location and would stay and possibly buy at a newer location. I think HGVC might be hitting the roadblock with members on more points at the Big 3, I know with me its an easy no as I would consider a new location but no need of another Orlando or Vegas week, already have those.


----------



## pianodinosaur

I called HGVC Elite yesterday and was advised that they are in the process of changing the condominiums in Myrtle Beach into timeshares.  The HGVC representative told me that she does not know when the official announcement will be made and she did know the point structure.  She did not know of any plans for the condominium complexes at the Conrads or in Australia.


----------



## PigsDad

pianodinosaur said:


> I called HGVC Elite yesterday and was advised that they are in the process of changing the condominiums in Myrtle Beach into timeshares.  The HGVC representative told me that she does not know when the official announcement will be made and she did know the point structure.  She did not know of any plans for the condominium complexes at the Conrads or in Australia.


In looking at the hotel on the HHonors site, it looks like they just have studio, 2BR and 3BR units -- *no 1BR units*.  I wonder if, as part of the conversion, they would do some remodeling to make some true 1BR units.  That is a pretty popular unit size.

Kurt


----------



## bdj604

Yes, interesting that they define a hotel guestroom as their "one bedroom". 

"Our one bedroom guestrooms are comparable to a hotel guestroom and offer a mini-fridge, microwave, coffee maker, and iron and ironing boards. Two and Three Bedroom Condos include living and dining area, full kitchen, washer/dryer, and private balconies. "


----------



## floyddl

Nice addition.  Even has a couple of restaurants on site.


----------



## gpw43147

*HGVC Myrtle Beach - Anderson Ocean Club - it's "official"*

I have been told a couple of times by an HGVC sales agent (trying to get me to upgrade) that HGVC would be opening a property in Myrtle Beach.  Finally, I called back and pressed for details.  They are acquiring 350 units at the Anderson Ocean Club in North Myrtle Beach.  I believe they are now selling units, but have not yet opened it up for nightly rentals.  He said hopefully in a week or so they would be starting that.  I was also told they would be available for online reservations through the HGVC website.  As everyone has mentioned, what will be the point structure? I was not able to obtain that info as of yet.  I received all of this info firsthand from an HGVC salesman.


----------



## floyddl

gpw43147 said:


> I have been told a couple of times by an HGVC sales agent (trying to get me to upgrade) that HGVC would be opening a property in Myrtle Beach.  Finally, I called back and pressed for details.  They are acquiring 350 units at the Anderson Ocean Club in North Myrtle Beach.  I believe they are now selling units, but have not yet opened it up for nightly rentals.  He said hopefully in a week or so they would be starting that.  I was also told they would be available for online reservations through the HGVC website.  As everyone has mentioned, what will be the point structure? I was not able to obtain that info as of yet.  I received all of this info firsthand from an HGVC salesman.



Thanks for the info.  So is the Anderson or Royale Palms or both that will be added to the HGVC?  Looking into the location the the Anderson is in Myrtle not North Myrtle.  It is further south than the Marriott Oceanwatch property.  Reading the reviews and looking at the pictures on both properties the Royale Palms seems to be a bit nicer.  If both were added that would be great.


----------



## rebel

The answer is Anderson Ocean Club. I did a Google search and found this employement ad. "Hilton Grand Vacations is Coming too Myrtle Beach.

HGVC is going to have a prime ocean front resort coming to the Anderson Ocean Club by May 2011."


----------



## GregT

That is interesting -- I had assumed it would be Royale Palms because its already a hilton condo -- now that it is (at least, appears to be) Andersen Ocean Club, that's interesting because it shows they are expanding by acquiring entirely new properties, versus simply converting what they already own.

That's encouraging in that any future expansion plans may not be limited to whats already owned.  I'm still hoping for a Caribbean spot....

Best,

Greg


----------



## linsj

A sales person told me last week that it will the higher point structure and will open for sales in May.


----------



## jdunn1

This news is a bit of a bummer.  The Royale Palms resort looks much nicer than Anderson in terms of resort featueres and even the rooms.


----------



## pianodinosaur

I looked up the Anderson Ocean Club and Spa. http://www.oceanaresorts.com/hotels/anderson  The resort looks very nice but not quite as nice as the condominium complex Hilton already owns.


----------



## bdj604

linsj said:


> A sales person told me last week that it will the higher point structure and will open for sales in May.



Any theories on why the higher point structure? On the beach, big upgrades coming, other?


----------



## PigsDad

bdj604 said:


> Any theories on why the higher point structure? On the beach, big upgrades coming, other?


Probably because a higher point structure results in higher sales prices that Hilton can get from suckers retail buyers. :ignore: 

Kurt


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

GregT said:


> That is interesting -- I had assumed it would be Royale Palms because its already a hilton condo -- now that it is (at least, appears to be) Andersen Ocean Club, that's interesting because it shows they are expanding by acquiring entirely new properties, versus simply converting what they already own.
> 
> That's encouraging in that any future expansion plans may not be limited to whats already owned.  I'm still hoping for a Caribbean spot....
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Hilton may not own the Royale Palms, just may be managing it for the owners/investors. 

If they got a better deal from Anderson OC (as compared to Royale Palms), then they will go with Anderson OC.


----------



## floyddl

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Hilton may not own the Royale Palms, just may be managing it for the owners/investors.
> 
> If they got a better deal from Anderson OC (as compared to Royale Palms), then they will go with Anderson OC.



From the pictures the Anderson doesn't seem like the property to command the higher point structure.  It is nice to have options though.


----------



## Talent312

I may be at fault for speculating early on that it would be Royale Palms.
It was just a guess, cuz it seemed to make so much sense at the time.

_Here's more speculation:_
HGVC is likely to find that the lure of the beach notwithstanding, in this economy and gas prices high, MB will prove to be a hard sell (figuratively and literally). Nonetheless, current owners will trip over themselves getting into someplace "new."


----------



## gomarkt

*Hgvc Mb*

Was in a HGVC sales presentation today and salesperson told me HGVC was opening a MB property. When I pressed him for location or address he said I could get this from Grand Times.  I checked and found nothing in the GT issues I reviewed.  Is this smoke or real?


----------



## Talent312

gomarkt said:


> Was in a HGVC sales presentation today and salesperson told me HGVC was opening a MB property. When I pressed him for location or address he said I could get this from Grand Times.  I checked and found nothing in the GT issues I reviewed.  Is this smoke or real?



Nothing has been announced "officially," yet. But it appear to be true.

They have advertised job openings for the MB location and several members have posted contacts with HGVC _(see above)_ which confirm the plans.

They probably won't announce it in GT until they are ready to start selling. 
_So mark it on the wall_... one instance of a salesman being truthful!

-------------------------------------
BTW, I hope you weren't foolish enuff to sign a contract.


----------



## dja1980

Free mini-golf... I'm sold!  
http://www.oceanaresorts.com/hotels/anderson/gallery

I'm following along for further developements... I'm hoping to be a HGVC owner soon!


----------



## dja1980

linsj said:


> A sales person told me last week that it will the higher point structure and will open for sales in May.


I am surprised at this since the current weekly rate for a March Oceanfront 3 Bedroom Suite at Anderson Ocean Club is lower than the MF I will be paying for a 1 Bedrom Platinum at I-Drive.  However, they don't list rates after March... maybe because of the HGVC transition.

http://www.oceanaresorts.com/hotels/anderson/rentals

Weekly Rental Rates
Room Type  November  December  January  February  March  
Ocean view 1 Bedroom Suite  $359  $229  $229  $289  $459  
Oceanfront 1 Bedroom Suite  $419  $279  $279  $339  $549  
Ocean view 2 Bedroom Suite  $459  $289  $289  $349  $569  
Oceanfront 2 Bedroom Suite  $549  $334  $334  $399  $669  
Oceanfront 3 Bedroom Suite  $639  $439  $439  $499  $739


----------



## alwysonvac

Hilton And Strand Capital Group Announce Lanch Of Hilton Grand Vacations Club At Anderson Ocean Club



> from - http://finchannel.com/news_flash/Tr..._Grand_Cacations_Club_At_Anderson_Ocean_Club/
> 
> _The FINANCIAL -- Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV) and Strand Capital Group on April 27  announced the debut of Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club in Myrtle Beach, S.C.
> 
> The project combines the industry-leading sales and marketing expertise of Hilton Grand Vacations with the established development and property management strength of Strand Capital Group, the premier real estate development firm along the Carolina Coast. Strand Capital Group has developed the project and Hilton Grand Vacations will manage the sales and marketing on behalf of Strand Capital Group of deeded real estate intervals, and will also oversee the timeshare homeowners’ association management and loan servicing. Oceana Resorts, a Strand Capital Group company, will provide onsite property management services, according to the company.
> 
> Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club will be comprised of 152 luxurious vacation ownership units and is slated to open in early 2012 within the existing Anderson Ocean Club and Spa resort on the oceanfront in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina. Developed by Strand Capital Group the majestic oceanfront property features studios and one, two- and three- bedroom condominium style units. Interior design renovations will begin in the fall and plans call for the installation of upgraded furnishings, fixtures and décor.
> 
> According to Mark Wang, President of Hilton Grand Vacations, “After extensive evaluation of the Myrtle Beach market, we are confident that our collaboration with Strand Capital Group optimizes the strength of our entry into this thriving region.  For more than 40 percent of our Club Members, Myrtle Beach is a favorite drive-to vacation destination. We’re thrilled to bring a phenomenal Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort to Myrtle Beach in response to the sustained demand from our Club membership. By bringing together the spectacular setting of the Anderson Ocean Club and the tremendous travel advantages of Hilton Grand Vacations Club – we’re taking vacation ownership in Myrtle Beach to an unprecedented level.”
> 
> According to Patrick Lowe, Principal Partner with Strand Capital Group, “We are now positioned to maximize the true potential of this extraordinary property. We developed the Anderson Ocean Club and Spa as the premier resort property and residences in Myrtle Beach and with Hilton Grand Vacations, our vision will now be realized through enhanced channels. Loyd Daniel, Managing Partner of Strand Capital Group added “The ability to launch project sales in May and welcome the first owners only seven months later is absolutely remarkable and made possible only through this unique collaboration and innovative business model.”
> 
> Located in the heart of the Grand Strand and overlooking the Atlantic Ocean, Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club will provide an extraordinary vacation destination. The upscale resort offers immediate access to Myrtle Beach, recognized as the 2011 TripAdvisor Traveler’s Choice award winner for the No. 1 Beach in the U.S. The property features elegantly appointed ocean view and oceanfront suites, each with a furnished patio and extensive comforts of home including full kitchens, spacious living and dining areas and private bedrooms. Championship golf courses and a variety of dining, shopping and entertainment venues are within easy access of the resort’s central location.  On-property amenities include the acclaimed full-service Awakening Spa, fitness center, and valet parking. _


----------



## janckenn

Thanks for the facts.  I enjoy Myrtle Beach and I look forward to staying there under the HGVC umbrella.


----------



## floyddl

I wonder why it is taking 7 months to start occupancy.  The resort has been open and hosting guests.  I assume there must be some minor renovations.


----------



## Talent312

_"... why it is taking 7 months to start occupancy..."_

 Maybe it'll take that long to put up their HGVC signs and redecorate the sales offices...


----------



## NJDave

They need to do something with the size of the existing pools. Not only are the pools small, but there are alot of units.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...ean_Club_Spa-Myrtle_Beach_South_Carolina.html

http://http://www.tripadvisor.com/L...ean_Club_Spa-Myrtle_Beach_South_Carolina.html


----------



## PigsDad

This does look like a nice addition for HGVC.  But this got me thinking -- do you think HGVC will expand their presence in MB to include some of the other Oceana Resorts properties in the future?  I see similarities with what they did in California:  first they took over management and added the Marbrisa property into the HGVC collection, then they added a couple of the other Grand Pacific Resorts properties in Carlsbad as affiliates.

Since Oceana has several suite / condo properties in MB, perhaps the same will happen here as did in Carlsbad.  Thoughts, anyone?

Kurt


----------



## bdj604

Don't really like the fact that Oceana, not HGVC, will be the onsite manager. It will be interesting to see if they have the same level of service as HGVC and treat HGVC owners the same. Based on this press release, it looks like HGVC is just doing the timeshare sales and not much else. I really hope this sales-only role is not a trend for HGVC expansion.


----------



## Talent312

_"Oceana Resorts, a Strand Capital Group company, will provide onsite property management services, according to the company."_

Starting with GP-Marbrisa, it seems HGVC has adopted a new expansion methodology: Find a on-going concern that could benefit from the infusion of some new blood and make 'em an offer they can't refuse...

We're not buying it, but we'll put our name on the signs, our people in the sales office, and act like its ours. Your people can do maintenance + check-in. _"What's not to like?"_


----------



## HudsHut

http://www.strandcapital.com/images/Newsletter_V1I2.pdf

Marketing/self promoting newsletter

They had high hopes for it back in 2008.
There are 304 condos - looks like HGVC will sell half.


----------



## night0wl

*Its official!*

I guess its official...look what just came in the email today:

With its endless miles of sandy shores and bounty of boutique shops, dining options and entertainment venues, it is no wonder Myrtle Beach was named the No. 1 Beach in the U.S.* And soon, Club Membership can take you there! Introducing Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club® in Myrtle Beach, South Carolina.

http://www.hiltongrandvacations.com/email/club/insidetrack/11/05/myrtlebeach/index.html

Hilton Grand Vacations and Strand Capital Group, the premier real estate development firm along the Carolina Coast, recently announced the debut of Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club® in Myrtle Beach, SC. This majestic oceanfront property will be comprised of 152 luxurious vacation ownership units and is slated to open in early 2012 within the existing Anderson Ocean Club and Spa resort in Myrtle Beach.

Located in the heart of the Grand Strand and overlooking the Atlantic Ocean, Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Anderson Ocean Club will provide an extraordinary vacation destination. The upscale resort offers immediate access to Myrtle Beach, recognized as the 2011 TripAdvisor Traveler's Choice award winner for the No. 1 Beach in the U.S. The property features elegantly appointed ocean view and oceanfront suites, each with a furnished patio and extensive comforts of home including full kitchens, spacious living and dining areas and private bedrooms. On-property amenities include the acclaimed full-service Awakening Spa, fitness center, indoor heated pool and children's pool, 2 outdoor pools, hot tub, 200-foot ocean front sundeck, seasonal pool bar and valet parking. Championship golf courses and a variety of dining, shopping and entertainment venues are within easy access of the resort's central location. 

According to Mark Wang, President of Hilton Grand Vacations, "For more than 40% of our Club Members, Myrtle Beach is a favorite drive-to vacation destination. We're thrilled to bring a phenomenal Hilton Grand Vacations Club resort to Myrtle Beach in response to the sustained demand from our Club membership. By bringing together the spectacular setting of the Anderson Ocean Club and the tremendous travel advantages of Hilton Grand Vacations Club – we're taking vacation ownership in Myrtle Beach to an unprecedented level."

The project combines the industry-leading sales and marketing expertise of Hilton Grand Vacations with the established development and property management strength of Strand Capital Group. Hilton Grand Vacations will manage the sales and marketing on behalf of Strand Capital Group of deeded real estate intervals, and will also oversee the timeshare homeowners' association management and loan servicing. Oceana Resorts, a Strand Capital Group company, will provide onsite property management services.

Additional details will soon be announced regarding reservations windows for stays beginning in 2012.


----------



## pianodinosaur

Thanks for the notification.  I think this is a good thing all HGVC members.  I think we will go there in 2013.


----------



## itradehilton

I love the idea of another beach location for HGVC. What summer month is best for visiting?


----------



## Talent312

According to one site, this place has a total of 304 units.
With 152 at its disposal, HGVC took over eggsactly one-half.

With real estate what it is these days, this may have been a steal for HGVC.


----------



## floyddl

janckenn said:


> Thanks for the facts.  I enjoy Myrtle Beach and I look forward to staying there under the HGVC umbrella.



I guess the agreement starts in January and they have 7 months to pre-sell the inventory.  I wonder when the reservations system will allow bookings.


----------



## myip

Talent312 said:


> According to one site, this place has a total of 304 units.
> With 152 at its disposal, HGVC took over eggsactly one-half.
> 
> With real estate what it is these days, this may have been a steal for HGVC.


How is HGVC going handle this?  Are they going to have 2 check in at the lobby?
Some of the units are privately owned.


----------



## dougp26364

myip said:


> How is HGVC going handle this?  Are they going to have 2 check in at the lobby?
> Some of the units are privately owned.



Probably the same way they handle other HGVC properties that do rentals. Everyone checks in at the same desk. Rentals aren't a new thing to Hilton. I'm certain they do nightly rentals at HGVC LV Strip and it has only one lobby. My bet is you'll find nightly rentals to the public at any HGVC site and they're all handled by one lobby and one check in desk.


----------



## dougp26364

floyddl said:


> I wonder why it is taking 7 months to start occupancy.  The resort has been open and hosting guests.  I assume there must be some minor renovations.


 
My guess is they'll need to renovate the rooms to meet the expectations of HGVC owners. Polo Towers did a complete renovation of all the units in The Suite's at Polo Towers. It took apporx. 1 year for the renovation. 7 months seems reasonable to renovate the rooms, assuming that's what needs to be done.


----------



## GTLINZ

Got a flyer from HGVC in the mail today, with the opportunity for presales...


----------



## floyddl

GTLINZ said:


> Got a flyer from HGVC in the mail today, with the opportunity for presales...



Did it have points and prices or just announcement of the presales beginning?  I called reservations and tried to find out when the reservations would begin but they had no information on it.


----------



## dougp26364

floyddl said:


> Did it have points and prices or just announcement of the presales beginning?  I called reservations and tried to find out when the reservations would begin but they had no information on it.



I wouldn't look for reservations to have any information for at least 6 to 12 months. HGVC will need that amount of time just to get inventory converted and into the system and, non-home resort advantage members won't be allowed to reserve until the 9 month window anyway. 

Sales would probably have the information. Since they are tasked with moving this inventory, they'll need to know what it is they're selling. It would surprise me if that information is on a postcard sent out by HGVC. Sales will want to toss out the sizzle to see if you call to inquire about taking a bite.


----------



## GTLINZ

floyddl said:


> Did it have points and prices or just announcement of the presales beginning?  I called reservations and tried to find out when the reservations would begin but they had no information on it.



It had very little information, other than pictures and a phone number to call with the promise of introductory prices. There was no point structure or any real details - it was a pure marketing pitch....


----------



## Catguy

GTLINZ said:


> It had very little information, other than pictures and a phone number to call with the promise of introductory prices. There was no point structure or any real details - it was a pure marketing pitch....


Got mine in the mail today... special offer teaser available only until June 15.  The PS at the bottom of the intro letter reads:  "With this exclusive Member offer, you can own a two-bedroom suite during a gold week, equivalent to 5,000 ClubPoints, for as little as $18,700."


----------



## dvc_john

Catguy said:


> "With this exclusive Member offer, you can own a two-bedroom suite during a gold week, equivalent to 5,000 ClubPoints, for as little as $18,700."



Sounds like it will be the regular point chart, not the 150% point chart. Of course, they could still have plus units, premier units, etc.


----------



## PigsDad

dvc_john said:


> Sounds like it will be the regular point chart, not the 150% point chart. Of course, they could still have plus units, premier units, etc.


That's great news!  I got a call last night from HGVC, and he was talking about the new MB location.  He said they were refurbishing all of the HGVC units with new kitchens, granite, appliances, etc., and that was the reason they would not be ready for occupancy until January.  All units were ocean front or ocean view.

Of course, he was also fishing for a sale.  He also mentioned that they had "returned" weeks for sale, and they were going for the _ultra-low _price of $2.50/point.  "New" weeks were being sold for $5-7/point.  He wasn't pushy -- it was actually a pleasant conversation.  I passed.  

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364

PigsDad said:


> That's great news!  I got a call last night from HGVC, and he was talking about the new MB location.  He said they were refurbishing all of the HGVC units with new kitchens, granite, appliances, etc., and that was the reason they would not be ready for occupancy until January.  All units were ocean front or ocean view.
> 
> Of course, he was also fishing for a sale.  *He also mentioned that they had "returned" weeks for sale, and they were going for the ultra-low price of $2.50/point. * "New" weeks were being sold for $5-7/point.  He wasn't pushy -- it was actually a pleasant conversation.  I passed.
> 
> Kurt



$2.50/point would make a 7,000 point contract $17,500. Considering ROFR levels, I don't think that would be to bad of a developer price.


----------



## judgerey

*HGVC can only sell Myrtle Beach to certain people*

My corporate sales representative tried to sell me into the Myrtle Beach property, and she said HGVC is only licensed to sell the Myrtle Beach property to people who live or own property in GA, KA, MA, MO, MI, NM, NC, PA, SC, VT, WI and WY.


----------



## dvc_john

judgerey said:


> My corporate sales representative tried to sell me into the Myrtle Beach property, and she said HGVC is only licensed to sell the Myrtle Beach property to people who live or own property in GA, KA, MA, MO, MI, NM, NC, PA, SC, VT, WI and WY.



What an odd collection of states for sales of a SC timeshare!
Kansas but not Ohio.
Wyoming but not Illinois.
New Mexico but not Virginia or New Jersey

If owning property in one of those states counts, I wonder if owning a timeshare in one of those states counts?


----------



## floyddl

dvc_john said:


> What an odd collection of states for sales of a SC timeshare!
> Kansas but not Ohio.
> Wyoming but not Illinois.
> New Mexico but not Virginia or New Jersey
> 
> If owning property in one of those states counts, I wonder if owning a timeshare in one of those states counts?



I agree, it must have to do with laws surrounding sale of a fractional interest with the split ownership of this property.  I would think demand here would be very good but the limited sales areas may make for a lengthy period to reach sell out.


----------



## floyddl

dvc_john said:


> Sounds like it will be the regular point chart, not the 150% point chart. Of course, they could still have plus units, premier units, etc.



I spoke to an agent and they definitely have different configurations.  They have Ocean Front and Ocean View units of each category (studio, 1BR, 2BR, and 3BR).  The Plat. OF is 8400 Points and the Plat OV is 7000 points.  They will also have an Event Week for July 4th week which will be another premium level of points.  They indicated that sales have been brisk as they have sales of over $2 million in the past 3 weeks.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

floyddl said:


> ... They indicated that sales have been brisk as they have sales of over $2 million in the past 3 weeks.



Either agents are lying (which is usually true) or people continue to be stupid with their hard earned money !!!


----------



## PigsDad

floyddl said:


> I spoke to an agent and they definitely have different configurations.  They have Ocean Front and Ocean View units of each category (studio, 1BR, 2BR, and 3BR).  The Plat. OF is 8400 Points and the Plat OV is 7000 points.  They will also have an Event Week for July 4th week which will be another premium level of points.


Good, that is the original point structure.  It looks like the OV units are "regular" units and the OF are "plus" units (to map w/ other HGVC properties).

Now I wonder what the seasons (Plat, Gold, etc.) they will have and their associated dates.

Kurt


----------



## floyddl

PigsDad said:


> Good, that is the original point structure.  It looks like the OV units are "regular" units and the OF are "plus" units (to map w/ other HGVC properties).
> 
> Now I wonder what the seasons (Plat, Gold, etc.) they will have and their associated dates.
> 
> Kurt




Here are the seasons and points.  I didn't get the studio or 1BR points.  The prices are insane.

Seasons		
· July 4th Fixed week 26
· Platinum weeks 21 - 25 , 27 – 35		
· Gold weeks 8 – 20 , 36 – 47 , 51 – 52		
· Silver weeks 1 – 7 , 48 – 50

Ocean view units		
Unit Size Season Points 		
Two bedroom	July 4th	7,000
Two bedroom	Platinum	7,000
Two bedroom	Gold	5,000
Two bedroom	Silver	3,500

Ocean front units		
Unit Size Season Points 		
Two bedroom	July 4th	8,400
Two bedroom	Platinum	8,400
Two bedroom	Gold	5,800
Two bedroom	Silver	4,100

Ocean front units		
Unit Size Season Points 		
Three bedroom	July 4th	9,600
Three bedroom	Platinum	9,600
Three bedroom	Gold	7,000
Three bedroom	Silver	4,800


----------



## Talent312

floyddl said:


> The prices are insane.



_Would we expect otherwise?_
A good reason not to buy HGVC thru HGVC... but rather resale, somewhere else.


----------



## PigsDad

floyddl said:


> Seasons
> · July 4th Fixed week 26
> · Platinum weeks 21 - 25 , 27 – 35
> *· Gold weeks 8 – 20 , 36 – 47 , 51 – 52*
> · Silver weeks 1 – 7 , 48 – 50


Thanks for the very informative post!

That looks like a healthy number of Gold weeks.  What is the weather like in Myrtle Beach during Spring Break (mid March)?  (I have never been to that part of the country.)  It seems like that would be a possible place to travel for our school break some year (at Gold-level points, even).

Kurt


----------



## jrc

Average air temp 68, ocean 56.

http://www.myrtlebeachweather.com/temperatures.html


----------



## floyddl

PigsDad said:


> Thanks for the very informative post!
> 
> That looks like a healthy number of Gold weeks.  What is the weather like in Myrtle Beach during Spring Break (mid March)?  (I have never been to that part of the country.)  It seems like that would be a possible place to travel for our school break some year (at Gold-level points, even).
> 
> Kurt



Spring Break in April should provide some good weather.  The ocean will be too cold for swimming but the pool is heated.  Plenty to do.  March would likely keep you out of the pool on average.


----------



## SmithOp

Ditto, I'm thinking of snagging a gold week 3Br OF, hope they get them online for booking soon. Somebody will get a good trade for my Lagoon 2Br OF.


----------



## ocdb8r

I'd love to stay ocean front in Myrtle Beach, but this pool situation really does not cut it.  Any chance they're going to make and changes?

http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/31/b7/ba/anderson-ocean-club-18th.jpg


----------



## floyddl

SmithOp said:


> Ditto, I'm thinking of snagging a gold week 3Br OF, hope they get them online for booking soon. Somebody will get a good trade for my Lagoon 2Br OF.




I was told that if you buy you can reserve your week for next year but the reservations will not begin until closer to January.  I don't think there will be a lot of demand for January and February weeks initially.


----------



## SmithOp

ocdb8r said:


> I'd love to stay ocean front in Myrtle Beach, but this pool situation really does not cut it.  Any chance they're going to make and changes?
> 
> http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/31/b7/ba/anderson-ocean-club-18th.jpg



That picture does not do it justice, I looked at sattelite view on google maps and there are 4 pools, one being the lap pool center, a large sun deck with lounge chairs, and steps to white sandy beach and ocean. Looks fine to me.


----------



## mgeez

ocdb8r said:


> I'd love to stay ocean front in Myrtle Beach, but this pool situation really does not cut it.  Any chance they're going to make and changes?
> 
> http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/31/b7/ba/anderson-ocean-club-18th.jpg



Ditto on that! The 2 br point structure surely does not support the inadequate pool situation! I can't imagine there aren't any plans in the works for a new pool area. Other than some of the smaller pools in the Sanibel / Captiva area, all the HGVC properties we visited had beautiful pools and surroundings. Regarding the Sanibel / Captiva properties, who really needs a pool when you have the most beautiful beaches to sit at on the east and gulf coast beaches.


----------



## ocdb8r

SmithOp said:


> That picture does not do it justice, I looked at sattelite view on google maps and there are 4 pools, one being the lap pool center, a large sun deck with lounge chairs, and steps to white sandy beach and ocean. Looks fine to me.



I've got to disagree...that picture does it perfect justice...it gives a much more up close and accurate representation that Google Maps.  I don't even think the Google Maps image looks very promising, even though it does show a 4th pool.  All 4 of them or TINY.

The "lap pool" holds no more than two people swimming laps....and the others look like about the size of some of the large hot tubs found at other resorts.  Bottom line - they are NOT up to HGVC standards.


----------



## dvc_john

If the "lap pool" being discussed is the center pool in the photo, I think that pool is a very small lazy river pool. (Notice the inner tubes.)  Many Myrtle Beach hotels are known for having smallish lazy river pools.

Also, the mention of small pools at Sanibel/Captiva: Although they may have a smaller pool than regular HGVC resorts, they are also much smaller resorts. Instead of having several hundred rooms, many of those resorts range from 15 rooms to 75 rooms.


----------



## 7SeasLover

I found out that my sales rep at HGVC was promoted to Sales Manager at MB. She said they wanted someone with Hilton experience and off she went!

I was quoted 5,000 for $18,000 with $831 MF.


----------



## Talent312

One thing I do not understand well is why so many folks will go to a beachfront resort, but only use the pool and avoid the beach. Okay, so there's no seaweed or sea-creatures in the pool (usually), but isn't getting sand in your toes and swimming in the ocean sort'a the point of going to a beachfront resort?


----------



## PigsDad

Talent312 said:


> One thing I do not understand well is why so many folks will go to a beachfront resort, but only use the pool and avoid the beach. Okay, so there's no seaweed or sea-creatures in the pool (usually), but isn't getting sand in your toes and swimming in the ocean sort'a the point of going to a beachfront resort?


Perhaps they enjoy the beach, but not the swimming in the ocean?  I'm definitely that way.

Its sort of like asking why people would stay at Valdoro in the winter and not ski.  Or stay in Orlando and not visit the Mouse.  To each their own.

Kurt


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

Talent312 said:


> One thing I do not understand well is why so many folks will go to a beachfront resort, but only use the pool and avoid the beach. Okay, so there's no seaweed or sea-creatures in the pool (usually), but isn't getting sand in your toes and swimming in the ocean sort'a the point of going to a beachfront resort?



Many people like to look at crashing waves, but do not like the hassle of getting wet in the Ocean and getting sand in their hair (forget the toes). So, they go to beachfront resorts, swim in the pools, have drinks while standing around in the pool, etc. It is difficult to drink while in the ocean, unless Blue Salt Martinis is your choice.


----------



## 7SeasLover

I like looking at the water. I get into the ocean more than my hubby does. He likes the beach and never goes in. I like the mountains and don't hike or ski!


----------



## jetland

Just stayed at the new HGVC MB property and posted a review on Tripadvisor (http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...an_Club_Spa-Myrtle_Beach_South_Carolina.html). 

Did the sales-pitch and tour.  Nice (little pressure) conversation. Was told it'll be a slow migration from the Anderson Club to HGVC, half of the units open and converted by mid-next year. Expect a very tight inventory with most availability going to owners. 

Long story short... good looking property, decent location, spacious rooms, small pools, spotty service and generally needs HGVC touch. Not impressed enough to buy but it's nice to have another East coast HGVC property elsewhere beyond FL (and the impossible to get in to NYC).


----------



## PigsDad

jetland said:


> Expect a very tight inventory with *most availability going to owners*.


Hmmmm.  I wonder why a _*salesperson *_would say that? 

Take _everything _a salesperson says with a grain of salt.

Kurt


----------



## jetland

jetland said:


> Did the sales-pitch and tour.  Nice (little pressure) conversation. Was told it'll be a slow migration from the Anderson Club to HGVC, half of the units open and converted by mid-next year. Expect a very tight inventory with most availability going to owners.



Forgot to mention, as far as rumors go... I was told that HGVC has invested in several European properties to be announced next year. Expect at least 5 new cities (London) and countries (Southern Europe).


----------



## travelguy

jetland said:


> Forgot to mention, as far as rumors go... I was told that HGVC has invested in several European properties to be announced next year. Expect at least 5 new cities (London) and countries (Southern Europe).



Good timing ... just in time for the Euro to totally crash with the default of Italy .... and Greece ... and Portugal ... and Ireland ... and ....


----------



## 1amWendy

*Myrtle Beach*

Hilton bought out half of The Anderson, a condo building right on the beach. The units are lovely.


----------



## chrisalberts77

I heard it. But it was about their job offering.


----------



## Remy

Talked to a salesperson in passing yesterday while at a resort and it doesn't appear they have any more info than the HGVC press release. Add another insider guess that the normal point structure will be maintained for the property.

http://www.hiltonloyalist.com/hgvc/hilton-grand-vacations-anderson-ocean-club-by-the-numbers/


----------



## taterhed

*Myrtle Beach...*

Very nice units.

$4 a point for platinum.  2 for 1 bonus points.

We bought....now rescinding for secondary.....did my homework.

Whew.


----------



## Talent312

taterhed said:


> Very nice units.
> $4 a point for platinum.  2 for 1 bonus points.
> We bought....now rescinding for secondary.....did my homework.
> Whew.



Congrats on finding TUG.
I stumbled into this joint myself, luckily b4 I did something to regret.


----------

